# Best collar for my GSD?



## Zach's Mom (May 2, 2014)

I'd like recommendations on the best collar for my adult German Shepherd. I prefer a soft collar with a snap buckle. It's very important to me that this collar is very comfortable around his throat, as there may be some previous trauma there (he is a rescue dog). I find the 1 inch martingale collar he currently has is too wide (digs into his fur). I realize Shepherds have strong necks and going narrower doesn't seem to make sense, but his fur is getting 'mashed' up and snagged with his current collar. 

I should mention that I’m still training him not to pull on leash, and prefer to use the Lunzer harness I had made for him. I find myself switching between the harness, the martingale (not very effective), a slip collar, and a slip collar made using his leash - for more control. I’m going to try attaching the leash to the front of his harness, rather than on his back behind his centre of gravity. Meantime, I’d appreciate suggestions on a good everyday collar that can be alternated with his harness. (P.S. I’ve read articles on the pros and cons of using prong collars). Thanks.


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like lupine collars and they have a life time guarantee. They also have a great no pull harness that attaches right to the flat collar, so it's really easy to switch between the two.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I like round braid paracord slip collars to prevent hair damage. 

Blue Purple Paracord Chain Mart by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I've been through many collars and this one is by far my favorite: PetPDC ComfortFlex Limited Slip Collar

"Made in the USA
Fully padded nylon construction with reflective strapping. Highly adjustable, machine washable (line dry)
Smooth limited cinching action let's the collar tighten for safety, but never to the point of choking" (Amazon)

I like comfort for my dog, while being practical, safe for day/night use, and also for looks. I love this one! 










They have lots of different colors to choose from. Great reviews! Here's a link if you want to see what other people think  I got mine in orange, because she is mostly black and i love the black/orange look! 

Amazon.com: PetPDC ComfortFlex Limited Slip Collar, Large, Hunter Orange: Pet Supplies


----------



## Zach's Mom (May 2, 2014)

Hi again ~ and thanks, everyone, for providing some some great options. I was beginning to think I was on an endless quest for the right collar.


----------

